# Led Lenser H14



## Hallgeir (Oct 26, 2010)

Hello 
Anyone got this? On paper it looks like what i need, but is it any good?


----------



## spyros (Oct 28, 2010)

No specs yet.


----------



## Mathiashogevold (Oct 28, 2010)

I've seen 210 lumen on it, on 4AA. Problaly emitter lumens. I Wonder if they Are regulated. 
For the price, there Are better headlamps out there.


----------



## spyros (Oct 28, 2010)

Led Lenser H14 is not yet, we don't know the price. If you have seen the specs in a wep page you can post it here.


----------



## Hallgeir (Oct 28, 2010)

Found it on a Norwegian web page. By mail they claimed they had it in store, so i placed an order. 

The specs on the page is

210 lumen 
200 meters
4x AA
Someone one youtube has taken it apart and it appears to be regulated.
It got zoom and dimmer and some blining modus (sos etc)
It comes with an 1m extension cable so you can place the batterypack somewhere else. 
It also comes with a mount for bycycle handlebars. (you can remove the light from the head band)

There will also be a rechargebal version where you can charge the batterys in the lamp. Still takes 4xAA


Here is where i ordered mine http://komplettfritid.no/product/led-lenser-h14-hodelykt (i live in norway)

Here is the youtube link http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pqrg-o3qg5g

Maybe i got mine before the weekend.


----------



## Mathiashogevold (Oct 28, 2010)

170 $! :sick2:
I'm not in :shakehead


----------



## spyros (Oct 28, 2010)

210 lumens for how long?


----------



## Hallgeir (Oct 28, 2010)

Mathiashogevold said:


> 170 $! :sick2:
> I'm not in :shakehead



Where did you find that price? i payd in norway 950kr = 158$ And since it usally is cheaper to get stuff from usa event the vat in norway is 25% and shipping cost i think it wil be closer to 100$ ??? The H7 is about 550kr in norway today.



> 210 lumens for how long?


 
I don't no. Only number i find says 13h


----------



## Mathiashogevold (Oct 28, 2010)

No specs on the Norwegian site.. Two norwegian sites (as i know) has it and it cost a lot.. -.- 
BUT, according to a YouTube video this headlamp is regulated :thumbsup:
May i guess 1-2 hour on high? with regulation.
158$+shipping = about 170 dollars i'll guess. No doubt that this headlamp will be cheaper in USA etc, but i prefer buying from my own country.
100$ in USA seems like a realistic price  110 $ here;http://www.willoughbysoutdoorworld.com.au/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=32


----------



## Hallgeir (Oct 28, 2010)

Mathiashogevold said:


> No doubt that this headlamp will be cheaper in USA etc, but i prefer buying from my own country.



Aha  Hei Now i se where you are from.


----------



## Mathiashogevold (Oct 28, 2010)

Hallgeir said:


> Aha  Hei Now i se where you are from.


:wave:
Great!


----------



## spyros (Oct 29, 2010)

It can't be 210 lumens for 13 hours. Propably 210 lumens will be the brightest.


----------



## 276 (Oct 29, 2010)

This is the only other vid i saw on it a few months back http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VzL_6EbNpg8


----------



## Hallgeir (Oct 30, 2010)

Today the H14 arrived  

Specs on box says 

210lm
210m 
13h (avreage hours of burning life as measured in the least energy-consuming mode and until residual luminous flux amounts to 1 lumen)
90deg 5 position head swivel

2 energy modus (energy saving and constant current)
3 light program (proffesional - Easy - Defence)
8 light functions (Boost-Power-Low Power- Dimer-Blink-sos-defence strobe-morse tactical task

Green led 70/100% 
Yellow led 40/70%
Red led 10/40%
white 0/10%

Comes with 1m extension cable
you can take the batterypack and the lamp of the head band. The clip on both are dual as a belt clip or can hook them toghether as a portable light. 
It allso comes with a bike bracket where both the lamp and battery pack attach. 

Shall try to make som beamshots tonight and se if i can figure out howe the difrent moduses and programs work.


----------



## Hallgeir (Oct 30, 2010)

ok 
in energy saving mode

100%/boost 2min ->50% 25min -> 15% to empty

in constant current mode

100%/boost 2min -> 60% to empty. 

Guess you get another 2min if you touch the button. (saving the batterys to when it gets dark to test)

The light programs is diffrent combinations of light functions


Edit: Did a quick test tonight and first impression is good, The manual says it goes down to60% after 2min, if thats true i didn't notice it and it stil litt up treetops over 200m away (messured by counting steps) after 20min. Didn't make any beamshots but the beam pattern is just like this one https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/299159


----------



## Fiskarn (Mar 18, 2011)

Where can I find the cheapest?

nulf


----------



## MaxdOut (Mar 18, 2011)

Hallgeir said:


> ok
> in energy saving mode
> 
> 100%/boost 2min ->50% 25min -> 15% to empty
> ...


So is acts like Fenix HP10 drops down from turbo mode after a few minutes?

How does it wear without the top headband?


----------

